
Our "Great White Shark" is the Ultimate Filter - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/02/05/our-great-white-shark-is-the-ultimate-filter/
======
messel
Bizarre analogy, with heavy quotes and a movie. Enjoy.

